# Exporting used Car from Muscat to UAE



## ajiskp (Jun 18, 2014)

Dear All,

I planned to relocate from Muscat to UAE; 

We are planning to export my car to UAE( which I purchased last year; I dont want to sell it in Oman) 

I know the following procedure to follow. 

Get export plate from Oman 

and cross the border after doing the necessary documentation. 

My enquiry is that whether I need to pay this 5% duty at UAE border? 

or I will get an exemption because My toyota dealer already paid the necessary GCC duty while they exported that vehicle from Japan.

Please advice me on this enquiry .

Thanks in advance.


----------

